# Married to a disabled spouse



## calif_hope

After 10 years a war, many of our boys didn't comeback with the parts they left with or the parts don't work the same - car accidents etc. Add to the number...I think it would be helpful to add a thread on this issue so spouses of the disabled and the disabled spouse can ask for advice and insight to their issues
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I'm disabled and I have a very supporting husband. I broke my neck 3.5 years ago and I still have 2 herniated discs in my neck and permanent spinal cord damage(pain).

I'm pretty much homebound due to my injury. It took 2.5-3 years learning to accept and deal with the 24/7 severe neck and arm pain.


----------



## [email protected]

I too am 100% disabled. Broken neck, hip and arm. I am in horrible pain 24x7! Prayers are with you!


----------



## [email protected]

I feel your pain - literally!


----------

